# Sorry for the absense... just finished the 6th Annual DetailFest



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Sorry for the absense... just finished the 6th Annual DetailFest

Here's some pictures from the show...




































































































Masters TV (FOX Sports Network), filmed a segment with Bob Eichelberg and myself about the Flex 3401 and the Flex PE-14









Masters TV (FOX) filming with Mike Phillips at the FLEX booth.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Continued...










Max's hand tattoo.


















































































Matt Steele and Max talking pre-show.










Meghan and Matt Steele, Matt is the host of Truck U on Speed Channel









Whatever is happening to the right of this picture must be interesting...










Chris Lamb from Grit Guard talking with Dwayne from Autogeek









Meghan


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Looks like i'll need to pop over to autogeek to see some more pics :thumb:


Looks like a great show as always Mike


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

We held 7 classes over the DetailFest Weekend and my job was to play Host as well as Instructor and Facillitator....

Two of my good freinds and Pro Detailers were our VIP Guest Instructors, this would be Joe Fernandez aka Superior Shine and Renny Doyle.

Here's the schedule for the classes we held...

*Saturday

Class 1 - 9:00am to 10:00am - Flex Tools featuring Wolfgang Products - Machine Techniques*
Bob Eichelberg Flex USA
Mike Phillips
Joe Fernandez

*Class 2 - 11:00am to 12:00pm - Raggtopp Products - Convertible Top Care*
Rick Goldstein Raggtopp Products
Renny Doyle
Mike Phillips

*Class 3 - 1:00pm to 2:00pm - Optimum Polymer Technologies - Spray-on Technologies*
David Ghodoussi Optimum Technologies
Renny Doyle
Mike Phillips

*Sunday*

*Class 1 - 9:00am to 10:00am - Meguiar's Microfiber DA Correction System - Production Detailing*
David Pedre, Meguiars
Joe Fernandez
Mike Phillips
Jason Rose

*Class 2 - 11:00am to 12:00pm - Pinnacle Natural Brilliance Swirl Removal Class DA Class*
Mike Phillips
Renny Doyle
Joe Fernandez

*Class 3 - 1:00pm to 1:30pm - Grit Guard Universal Pad Washer - Pad Cleaning Class*
Chris Lamb with Grit Guard
Renny Doyle
Joe Fernandez
Mike Phillips

*Class 4 - 1:30pm to 2:30pm - S100 Products & Ultima Products for Motorcycles*
Steve Gay
Sam Langford
Rick Vaal
Mike Phillips
Renny Doyle
Joe Fernandez









Getting ready for class.









Bruno Massel, Matt Steele, and Max



























Bob from FLEX



























Renny
































































Our Convertible Top Care Class was taught by Mike, Rick Wolfstein of RaggTopp, and pro detailer Joe Fernandez.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

In the last class on Saturday, Dr. David Ghodoussi, Mike, Joe and Renny talked about the Optimum line.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

wedgie said:


> Looks like i'll need to pop over to autogeek to see some more pics :thumb:
> 
> Looks like a great show as always Mike


Lots of pictures posted to the AG forum by forum members, out of respect for the photographers, I'll only post pictures that I have a high confidence level that were taken by our team.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

We had a Truck Show on Sunday and some of the trucks were beyond wild...

Matt Steele of Trucks Gone Wild and TruckU is here and he brought some friends! There are all kinds of trucks here. Take a look...









A Meghan-size tire



























































































This truck will be on our TV show...



































































































*My daily driver...*


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Continued...


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

WOW! What an event  and thanks for posting Mike! :thumb:

I hope you had a good chat with your old friend Rick Lin. 

Alan W


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for sharing all those photos Mike, they look great. 

ATB

John


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Continued...

Here's some shots from our Sunday classes....

The first class this morning was on Meguiar's Microfiber DA Correction System and production detailing.

*Joe Fernandez, Jason Rose, Mike Phillips*






















































*We filmed a some hands-on training for TV*


















The 11 am class was on the Pinnacle Natural Brilliance Swirl Removal DA Class.





































The above were all taken by others than myself, I have some on my camera to post but won't get time till next week...

This was the best DetailFest ever and signs all point to an even better and bigger show next year.

My good friend PJ from Dodo Juice even took my truck for a spin... I think he liked it?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Remind me why I don't stay in the US again. The home of sales should really think about moving


----------

